# Bluray Filme speichern und auf TV abspielen



## sbkenzo (15. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe vor mir eine Externe Festplatte zu kaufen um darüber Bluray sowieso DVD Filme auf meinem Fernseher zu gucken, weil ich nicht ständig was brennen will und lauter Rolinge hier rum fliegen zu haben.

1. Ist es möglich Bluray Filme auf so einer Festplatte zu speichern und diese dann auf meinem Fernseher per USB Anschluss zu gucken?
Wenn ja muss die Festplatte dann an meinen Fernseher direkt oder an einen Bluray Player bzw. PS3 angeschlossen werden?

2. Wenn es möglich ist Bluray Filme auf dem PC bzw. Externe Festplatte zu speichern, kann man dann auch die Grafikkarte per HDMI Kabel mit dem Fernseher, Bluray Player oder PS3 verbinden? Dann würde ich mir zumindest das hin und her gestöpsel der Festplatte sparen.

Gruß


----------



## mickythebeagle (16. Dezember 2010)

Du brauchst nur die Richtige Software ( Player ) , dann kannste alles am PC abspielen und den Rechner via HDMI mit dem TV verbinden und die Filme dort schaun. Musste eben nur schaun wie Du die Daten auf die Platte kopierst


----------



## Superwip (16. Dezember 2010)

Prinzipiell möglich, bei Kauf DVDs/ Blu-Rays stellt aber freilich der Kopierschutz in der Regel ein Hinderniss dar wenn es darum geht den Inhalt der DVD/Blu-Ray auf die Platte zu kopieren


----------



## Painkiller (16. Dezember 2010)

> ich habe vor mir eine Externe Festplatte zu kaufen um darüber Bluray sowieso DVD Filme auf meinem Fernseher zu gucken, weil ich nicht ständig *was brennen will *und lauter Rolinge hier rum fliegen zu haben.



Das klingt für mich so ziemlich nach Raubkopie! 

Daher wird hier dicht gemacht. Falls du dich erklären willst, schreib mir bitte eine PN!

Solange bleibt hier dicht, da ein Verstoß gegen das Urheberrecht vorliegt.

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

